# Best 22 inch or 23 inch gaming monitors?



## Renegade2k

Looking to purchase a new monitor for gaming. Willing to spend between $200-$300..any suggestions?


----------



## RockmasteR

check those options:
http://www.newegg.com/Store/Category.aspx?Category=19&name=Monitors

I think LG and Samsung are the best


----------



## ebackhus

This is pretty similar to what I use. I just paid MUCH more when I bought it. My wife has the 20" version and gaming is great on both.


----------



## McNinja

This monitor below will give you a really nice crisp picture.

LG W2353V-PF Black 23" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Full HD 1080P Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 50000:1 w/ Smart Package - Retail 
$220
_*free shipping*_


----------



## pat mcgroin

Yeah I have to agree. I have a 19 inch LG and it is great.
I actually went to several places and looked at them to compare with different ones and they seem to have the best picture.


----------



## ArmaTheGreek

I'm using LG 22 inch and It's really great. I'm gonna suggest getting 1680 x 1080p full HD type of LCD monitor but I preferred Samsung 22 inch and besides it looks cool than LG. :smile: LG looks good too. :grin:


----------



## derek_jones_36

Right now I have the 22' Flatron LCD and it's amazing. So amazing that right now I am selling it to upgrade to a full HD 23' or even the 24' with the 2ms response time on it. I have an HD4850 GPU so I figure I may as well get some use out of it before I upgrade that to a new 5 series card after Christmas....Ho Ho Ho..

Jones


----------



## Floop

I'm currently using a Samsung P2270.
It's a very nice 22" gaming monitor, with a nice 50000:1 contrast ratio and 1ms response rate.
Full HD.
http://www.samsung.com/my/consumer/...r/LS22EFHKFV/XM/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail


----------



## derek_jones_36

Just checked out the link...very sweet monitor. Very stylish and you can't beat that refresh rate. I wonder what kind of deal I could get on that LCD. Where did you pick it up if you don't mind me asking?

Jones


----------



## Floop

Well i picked it up from www.play.com
But i'm not sure if they ship to Canada :S


----------



## derek_jones_36

Just saw the P2270 on sale down here for $199.99 with an instant rebate. Something to think about....Hmmm

jones


----------



## Floop

Wow that is a very nice deal! If i were you i'd buy it.


----------



## derek_jones_36

Yeah I just might get it tomorrow. I kinda wanted a 23 or a 24' but I guess another 22' would do. It is a higher Res so I guess it's a win win. It's $50 off right now.

Jones


----------



## Floop

Yeah, in my opinion 22" is enough for gaming, i mean you end up having to move your neck if you get wider screens


----------



## derek_jones_36

What's your opinion on the LG Brand and the Asus Brand of LCD's? I really did find both to be quite good especially the LG since I currently own one but the Asus units seem very good. I just found this one which was listed as an Entertainment/Gaming LCD at a local Computer Store below.

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=025610&cid=MTR.863

Jones


----------



## Floop

Well if we get really techinical here, the Samsung is better because it has a better contrast ratio and a better response rate.
On the other hand the Asus does have built in stereo speakers and many different connections.


----------



## derek_jones_36

Yeah I hear ya. Here's the Samsung deal I referred to below.

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=025103&cid=MTR.282

and here's the 23'

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=025104&cid=MTR.863

Although the second one has no deal on it it's pretty close in price to the 22' and has the same refresh rate.

If you are getting technical then refresh rate seems to be the biggest deciding factor in buying an LCD.

Jones


----------



## derek_jones_36

There are also alot of people on this forum as well that don't place much faith in the whole contrast ratio thing as well from what I have read. Response rate is really what your going to notice anyway especially in a game if it's fast moving or even a movie.

Jones


----------



## derek_jones_36

Just found another great deal on this site. Another Samsung and this one is HEIGHT ADJUSTABLE. Everyone I have ever read a review from sites this as the number one pet peeve for any lcd unless it's expensive.

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=023813&cid=MTR.863

Jones


----------



## derek_jones_36

Sorry I just keep finding deals all over for LCD's and this little dilemma is going to haunt me all week simply because I need to research what I need before Friday. Our Big Box Store "Best Buy" has this really nice LG Monitor that I was originally going to get for $229.99 on sale for $55 off. It has everything the Samsung does including a refresh rate and contrast ratio which match up.



http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0926INGFS10133128&catid=26175

Jones


----------



## Floop

derek_jones_36 said:


> Sorry I just keep finding deals all over for LCD's and this little dilemma is going to haunt me all week simply because I need to research what I need before Friday. Our Big Box Store "Best Buy" has this really nice LG Monitor that I was originally going to get for $229.99 on sale for $55 off. It has everything the Samsung does including a refresh rate and contrast ratio which match up.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0926INGFS10133128&catid=26175
> 
> Jones


Response time is 1ms slower than the samsung.


----------



## derek_jones_36

Your Response time lists as 2ms same as this one.

Jones


----------



## derek_jones_36

I checked the specs on the link.


----------



## Warfare

floop12444 said:


> I'm currently using a Samsung P2270.
> It's a very nice 22" gaming monitor, with a nice 50000:1 contrast ratio and 1ms response rate.
> Full HD.
> http://www.samsung.com/my/consumer/...r/LS22EFHKFV/XM/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail


Those specs are Off..


Screen Size 21.5W
Resolution 1920 x 1080
Brightness 250cd/m²
Contrast Ratio DC 50,000:1 (*1,000:1*) (Typ)
Response time *2ms (GTG)*
Viewing Angle(Horizontal/Vertical) 170˚/160˚ (CR>10) 

The things in red are the REAL Respons times and Contrast Ratio. The 2ms may in reality be 5ms.



After researching LCD monitors for a few days now I am eying these two:
ASUS - VW246H
Samsung - 2343BWX

Here is a post on a different site with LOADS of info on LCD's (If linking another forum is not allowed please remove it, but it is a VERY useful link.)
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=39226
I take NO credit for that post.


----------



## ebackhus

Honestly I wouldn't want 1080p on a 22" monitor as it's too small a size for that much detail.


----------



## derek_jones_36

Well either way I am probably going for something 23' or 24'any way but it will be HD. Samsung has definitely caught my interest. We'll just have to wait and see.

Jones


----------



## Lord Sirian

1080p on my 22" looks fine to me..


----------



## derek_jones_36

This has become quite the debate when talking lcd's. Well I can honestly see myself getting one of three monitors. An LG, Asus or Samsung. Samsung has become interesting because there has been so many great reviews for their lcd's however I had an LG for over a year and I really loved everything abour it but of course upgrading is something everyone does eventually. The Asus lcd's didn't seem to get the best reviews just like some of the lcd's but these reviews were on cnet and they have been accused of being very biased. I'm torn between which one to get but I have to decide by Friday because that night I give my current lcd to my buddy and I need one before that. Let the hunt begin. There are so many great deals out there.

Jones


----------



## Lord Sirian

I use a BenQ with 1920 x 1080 resolution as do several people I know. None of us have had trouble with them and we've all been really happy with the quality of the picture. I honestly think that any of the major brands like Samsung/BenQ/LG/Asus etc. can probably all be expected to perform roughly as well as each other.


----------



## Warfare

derek_jones_36 said:


> This has become quite the debate when talking lcd's. Well I can honestly see myself getting one of three monitors. An LG, Asus or Samsung. Samsung has become interesting because there has been so many great reviews for their lcd's however I had an LG for over a year and I really loved everything abour it but of course upgrading is something everyone does eventually. The Asus lcd's didn't seem to get the best reviews just like some of the lcd's but these reviews were on cnet and they have been accused of being very biased. I'm torn between which one to get but I have to decide by Friday because that night I give my current lcd to my buddy and I need one before that. Let the hunt begin. There are so many great deals out there.
> 
> Jones



Yea, most reviews Ive seen on ASUS monitors have been iffy, Some get REALLY good reviews while some get the worst. They seem to make quality monitors but only some models are considered quality from them


----------



## derek_jones_36

Not too sure if that's because many of us just see the motherboards they produce. I love my P5Q Premium Board but I may end up going with the Samsung in the end. I have read very good reviews on the Benq models but out of all the reviews the Samsungs keep coming out on top.

Jones


----------



## derek_jones_36

Well against some better judgement I decided to go with the Asus VW246H 24' LCD. This thing is pretty big and I have to say it's got a great picture. Very bright and very sharp. It also came with the DVI Cable although I'm not too sure if the HDMI will really make that big of a difference with the picture. Perhaps with any HD content but we'll see. So far so good. I did after all just pick it up today. can't wait to do some gaming on this thing. Dragon Age Origins should be pretty sweet.

Jones


----------

